# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  CKD - Sưu tầm - Gator-Grip Universal Socket

## CKD

Thấy hay hay nên post lên! Hiện chưa thấy bán ở VN, ebay thì không ship về VN.
Khoái quá.. chắc tìm đường ship về, không biết chị na có không nhỉ  :Big Grin:

----------

anhxco, buithonamk42, duonghoang, elenercom, Gamo, haignition, KDD, Nam CNC, nhatson, ppgas, solero

----------


## emptyhb

có dịch vụ ship ebay mà bác

----------


## CKD

Thật ra nếu cần thì mình ship về mẻo rồi nhờ gởi về thôi. Có cái linh tinh vầy không thích nhờ vả  :Wink:  Với lại tools thì sẽ bị thuế khi ship

----------


## anhcos

Cho anh ké một bộ với CKD, cái này tiện dụng quá luôn.

----------


## nhatson

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=...cket=20#detail
taobao bán 110te ~ 400k

----------

anhcos

----------


## CKD

Thấy ebay cũng tầm hơn 400.. dạo này đường biên bị HQ làm gắt quá nên khó mua  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

nếu mua anh ké 1 em , ebay 400... đô hay đồng vậy cha ?

----------


## emptyhb

> nếu mua anh ké 1 em , ebay 400... đô hay đồng vậy cha ?


Giá bên taobao là khoảng 400k, bác ship về chắc thêm tầm 100k nữa

----------


## thuhanoi

Thiết kế hay vậy mà không nghĩ ra ta

----------


## Phạm Quốc Trọng

> Giá bên taobao là khoảng 400k, bác ship về chắc thêm tầm 100k nữa


Có bác nào lấy không em lấy hộ cho, em vừa tậu 1 em về, tròn 450k cả ship về tận nhà. Em ở Hà Nội nhé các bác.

----------


## maxx.side

Quảng cáo thôi, xài không được như ý đâu, một năm trước có mua 1 cái về xài mà không được ưng ý lắm  :Big Grin: , tốt nhất vẫn là nồi nào úp vung nấy

----------


## hungdn

Em hỏi dốt phát là dùng cái đầu này có phải cộng thêm lực xiết ở kìm không ạ?

----------


## Gamo

CKD nhập về đi, bán 800k thui :P

----------


## occutit

Cái này taobao rẻ mà, 200k là có 1 cái rồi. Sao các bác mua cao thế

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Mua giùm em 1 chục cái đi bác :x :x :x

----------


## zaizai1102

Cái này e thấy ở Việt Nam! có bán mà các bác . 
http://www.hotdeal.vn/ha-noi/gia-dun...mm_164141.html 
gần 200k giao hàng tận nhà  :Smile:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hix, Xì Gòn có chỗ nào bán hem ta?

----------

